# Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Magnum 660 Cigar Review - Always there



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Always there for me when I need a great smoke and can't make up my mind. Lots of power and flavor. It has a great chocolate coffee flavor and grabs...

Read the full review here: Joya de Nicaragua Antano 1970 Magnum 660 Cigar Review - Always there


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Lots of power is an understatement. Those HdN Antano 1970's always knock me on my a$$!


----------



## Blindjimme (Feb 13, 2009)

Agreed. I always got the Robusto Grande or Belicoso in my rotation, and I enjoy the buzz! But that Magnum 660, man that has to leave a mark!


.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Had my first from this line the other day - really suprised at the quality and strength.


----------

